# Der Marsianer: Rettet Mark Watney - Gewinnt eins von vier tollen Fanpaketen



## MarcHatke (5. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Marsianer: Rettet Mark Watney - Gewinnt eins von vier tollen Fanpaketen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Marsianer: Rettet Mark Watney - Gewinnt eins von vier tollen Fanpaketen


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke, Stier ist wohl mein liebstes Sternbild. Und zwar von Geburt an .
Hab das Buch geliebt und freu mich schon auf den Kinofilm!


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2015)

> Schreibt uns einfach in die Comments, welches Sternenbild ihr am besten findet



Waage


----------



## -mic- (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch ein Fan vom Sternbild Orion - einem Sternbild das fast in jedem guten SciFi Buch/Film vorkommt (Orion for the Win)


----------



## Krapfenman2 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich find die Samsung Galaxie S6 ganz cool


----------



## fredfuchs (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag den Stier, denn da sind die Plejaden!


----------



## Dai-shi (5. Oktober 2015)

Steinbock


----------



## cause1984 (5. Oktober 2015)

Raumpatroullie Orion, Master of Orion, "Die Galaxie ist im Band des Orion". Alles ganz toll.
Aber wir dürfen nicht "die Luftpumpe" (Antlia) vergessen.
Allein der Name...man muss dieses Sternbild lieben.


----------



## evilitchy (5. Oktober 2015)

Klarer Fall, Oriongürtel. Den find ich wenigstens


----------



## Furiousflynn (5. Oktober 2015)

Ganz klar Vulpecula.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. Oktober 2015)

Großer Bär natürlich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Oktober 2015)

Für mich ist auch Orion das liebste Sternbild. 

Neben dem Großen Bär (Großer Wagen) war es das erste Sternbild, welches ich als Kind erkennen konnte und seitdem begleitet mich Orion durch den Winter. 

Als ich in der dunklen Jahreszeit noch zu Fuß durch unser einsames Dorf laufen musste, vorbei an finsteren Scheunen mit knarrenden Balken, schaute ich oft zu Orion hoch und lenkte mich von der gruseligen Umgebung ab. 

Und dann war da noch mein erstes Astronomiebuch mit einer Abbildung von Beteigeuze, dem rot schimmernden Schulterstern des Orion. Sie sollte den Größenunterschied des roten Riesen zB zu unserer Sonne verdeutlichen, was mich völlig faszinierte.  Und sollte es die Menschheit dann noch geben, wird Beteigeuze in vielen vielen Jahren als helle Supernova am Himmel strahlen. 

Freue mich darauf, dich bald wieder zu sehen, Orion. [emoji1]


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2015)

Der grosse Drache.
Warum?
<-

Ausdiemaus


----------



## Artes (5. Oktober 2015)

Stier mein Sternzeichen..


----------



## sovereign85 (5. Oktober 2015)

Andromeda. Schönes Sternbild und inkl. Andromeda-Galaxie ein wahrer Augenöffner... Auch in der griechischen Mythologie soll ja Andromeda ein Hingucker gewesen sein


----------



## stevie195 (5. Oktober 2015)

Draco


----------



## Elvis3000 (5. Oktober 2015)

Schütze. Was sonnst....


----------



## Kampftigerlein (6. Oktober 2015)

Der Große Wagen!


----------



## lezario (6. Oktober 2015)

Der Skorpion!


----------



## Foebbe (6. Oktober 2015)

Der Große Wagen


----------



## MichaelG (6. Oktober 2015)

Orion


----------



## Poveretto (6. Oktober 2015)

Löwe


----------



## fortunei (6. Oktober 2015)

habe kein Lieblingssternbild .... liebe aber jeden einzelnen Stern am Sternenhimmel


----------



## kenny1377 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag den großen Wagen/großen Bär. Man findet das Sternbild schnell und unkompliziert und es hilft mir den Norden zu finden. Kann also ein kleiner Lebensretter sein. Außerdem finde ich die geometrische Figur beruhigend.


----------



## IngevanBorg (6. Oktober 2015)

Orion faszinierd mich immer am meisten


----------



## Malifurion (6. Oktober 2015)

Oriongürtel und Skoprion


----------



## mcdachrinne (6. Oktober 2015)

Der große Wagen  ,lässt mich immer beim Blick in den Sternenhimmel von einem hübschen neuen Auto träumen..verrückt aber wahr.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Oktober 2015)

Zentaur


----------



## Freiwelt (6. Oktober 2015)

Großer Hund


----------



## export (6. Oktober 2015)

der große Wagen


----------



## star1908 (6. Oktober 2015)

Pegasus


----------



## insanegringo (6. Oktober 2015)

der grosse wagen und viele mehr  die brille ist wohl der knaller


----------



## leatina06 (7. Oktober 2015)

Der grosse Wagen, den find ich immer!


----------



## itswwww (7. Oktober 2015)

kleiner Bär


----------



## Balzamijn (7. Oktober 2015)

Andromeda


----------



## Denis10 (7. Oktober 2015)

Der große Wagen, das ist das einzige, was ich ohne Sternkarte am Nachthimmel finde.


----------



## Sputnik2905 (11. Oktober 2015)

Das Sternbild des Orion .... ja  ich habe zuviel Men in Black gesehen


----------



## Dani0711 (12. Oktober 2015)

Der große Wagen.


----------



## Yankee-F (14. Oktober 2015)

Das Himmels-W, ideal zur Orientierung


----------



## Dontreadthat (16. Oktober 2015)

Die Luftpumpe


----------



## ralf999 (18. Oktober 2015)

Der Große Wagen. Das ist das einzige Sternbild, das ich immer erkenne.


----------



## Thygor91 (24. Oktober 2015)

Sternenbild des Orion.


----------



## Sleepyweasel (2. November 2015)

Cassiopeia


----------

